# Seat back fell off



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

The back of my driver's seat fell off. The two lower fasteners broke. Are these fasteners readily available from an auto parts store?


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

i have the same problem and you have to get those parts from a gm dealer


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

So I discovered! $5.17 apiece. Drove down, got 'em, put the cover back on.


----------

